# Parking in Disabled Bays



## Piece (Jun 17, 2012)

:angry: :sbox:

Sat in Sainsbury's carpark today for about 25 mins, in a parents and kids bay, opposite the disabled bays. I watched 10 cars come in and park and nine of those were taking the p1s3 :angry: 

I get really hacked off watching lazy mofos being so selfish and depriving people who need that space. :sbox:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 17, 2012)

They are always 99% fattys.
Perhaps being 20 stone is a disability these days.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2012)

Annoys me too.

But then someone at my club has a blue badge. Can play 18 holes, off 5, carrying, but is apparently disabled. He had cancer ten years ago. Should give it back.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 17, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They are always 99% fattys.
Perhaps being 20 stone is a disability these days.
		
Click to expand...

Fattys in Porsches.

Always makes me laugh when a sports car with no baby seat parks in the parent and baby space!

Bluewater in Kent always makes me laugh as well.  It appears that if you own a BMW, Audi or Merc then you're granted a special priviledge of parking right outside the entrance.  Too funny.


----------



## Philm (Jun 17, 2012)

i think there may be too many disabled spaces at the shopping centres near me, i think that at non peak times they should have a certain number of "amber" spaces that become open to normal parkers.

Phil


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2012)

It winds me up big time. One of my real pet hates along with people using mother & child places and I've been know to say something especially there are drivers with kids looking to park somewhere. No time for fat stupid people who are too lazy to park properly


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jun 17, 2012)

Guess what pisses me off?

People who sit in their cars in parent and child bays....clearly there's two of you and a kid, one ith shopping, one with enough skill to put a kid in a car seat. Get the **** out of the parent and kids bay for the lone parent or couple BOTH shopping.

Fattys in disabled spaces is one thing, but people sat in cars in kids bays...ridiculous. Should be shot, in front of their families with trade unionists!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 17, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			Guess what pisses me off?

People who sit in their cars in parent and child bays....clearly there's two of you and a kid, one ith shopping, one with enough skill to put a kid in a car seat. Get the **** out of the parent and kids bay for the lone parent or couple BOTH shopping.

/QUOTE]

I do that.  Do you know why?  Because kids have a habit of sitting still for about 5 minutes and then stating that they want to go shopping with Mum!  So, you then have to leave the normal space and try and find a parent and baby space.  Best to park in the parent and baby space in the first place.

No, the problem isn't the lone parent who sits in the parent and baby space with his kids whilst his Wife goes shopping.  The problem is the people who park in a parent and baby space who have no children!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jun 18, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:





DappaDonDave said:



			Guess what pisses me off?

People who sit in their cars in parent and child bays....clearly there's two of you and a kid, one ith shopping, one with enough skill to put a kid in a car seat. Get the **** out of the parent and kids bay for the lone parent or couple BOTH shopping.

/QUOTE]

I do that.  Do you know why?  Because kids have a habit of sitting still for about 5 minutes and then stating that they want to go shopping with Mum!  So, you then have to leave the normal space and try and find a parent and baby space.  Best to park in the parent and baby space in the first place.

No, the problem isn't the lone parent who sits in the parent and baby space with his kids whilst his Wife goes shopping.  The problem is the people who park in a parent and baby space who have no children!
		
Click to expand...

No, the people who sit in their car either with or without a child...are a problem...deserve to be slapped with a kipper. I don't care if your kid is impatient, don't take them shopping. If they are in the car and the wife/hubby is shopping, go home and let them go shopping alone. Don't take up a parent and child space whilst you are just waiting.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CMAC (Jun 18, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			No, the people who sit in their car either with or without a child...are a problem...deserve to be slapped with a kipper. I don't care if your kid is impatient, don't take them shopping. If they are in the car and the wife/hubby is shopping, go home and let them go shopping alone. Don't take up a parent and child space whilst you are just waiting.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get this?

so you arrive with a child in a car seat but because one of you takes the child in with you, you think the car shouldnt be allowed to stay there?

You do realise these bays are larger as you have to have a wide open door to get the child/baby in its seat properly, the 'normal' bays are far too narrow to do this.


----------



## ScottishDave (Jun 18, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:





AuburnWarrior said:



			No, the people who sit in their car either with or without a child...are a problem...deserve to be slapped with a kipper. I don't care if your kid is impatient, don't take them shopping. If they are in the car and the wife/hubby is shopping, go home and let them go shopping alone. Don't take up a parent and child space whilst you are just waiting.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't get this either.  You are forgetting about the people who stop at the supermarket on their way home.  I sometimes sit in the car with our youngest (1 y/o) if he's sleeping while the wife goes in with our 3 y/o.  I think the people in the shop would rather we leave our sleeping kid in the car rather than wake him up so he starts screaming in the shop.

As for the disabled spaces, we went to burger king yesterday and there were no spaces left apart from 2 disabled spaces.  My wife wouldn't park in either and waited for 5 mins until a space became free.  I would of probably parked in one if she wasn't there.  I think disbaled spaces should be a free for all if the rest of the car park is full.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CliveW (Jun 18, 2012)

Piece said:



			:angry: :sbox:

Sat in Sainsbury's carpark today for about 25 mins, in a parents and kids bay, opposite the disabled bays. I watched 10 cars come in and park and nine of those were taking the p1s3 :angry: 

I get really hacked off watching lazy mofos being so selfish and depriving people who need that space. :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

So you are a Doctor? You can tell at a glance if someone has a heart problem or any other disease that is disabling, but has no outward signs?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 18, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They are always 99% fattys.
Perhaps being 20 stone is a disability these days.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			No time for fat stupid people who are too lazy to park properly
		
Click to expand...

Jeepers ye are being very presumptious here lads aint ye ? Im over weight , not 20 stone but could do with loosing two stone , i dont park in these bays , never have never will .. 
Do ye remember the WEEKLY WEIGH IN piece on here ? were ye trying to insult every one on there ?
Where was the survey carried out that found it was 99% ? would love to have a look at that .. 

You are kinda  correct tho being 20 stone or overweight with a medical condition could be a disability . so at least you recognised that  ..
Then to add to the mix stupid is thrown in .. do you have time for fat smart people or skinny stupid people ? or are they exempt from critisism ? 
As per the the other thread re the good handicap bad manners theme , why o why are people so quick to brand groups ? what have we got around to one here so far ?
Ladies are slow 
oldies are rude (sorry Chris im quoting not agreeing)
low handicappers are arrogant 
juniours are a pain 
Captains barge through ( ok we sorted this i think)

any more im forgetting ?


----------



## Shaunmg (Jun 18, 2012)

We are now on the subject of my pet rant and rave. 

St.Helens where I reside, has the largest number of disabled people per capita in the entire country. I donâ€™t really know this to be a fact, itâ€™s just my assumption judging by the number of disabled bays at our local Morrisons. I also didnâ€™t know it was compulsory for the disabled to use their mobility allowance to buy 4x4 Chelsea tractors. It seems most of the cars parked in those bays of the type you need a ladder to get into them. 

As for parent and child spaces what the heck are they all about? We never had them when mine were little. Now as a grandparent, I can see thinking behind wider spaces for pushchair access. But I am not disabled, I am perfectly capable of pushing my grandchild in the seat provided in the trolley, or a pushchair from anywhere in the car park quite safely. So why are these spaces in prime spots next to the store, whilst some poor pensioner who may not have a blue badge yet

needs space, as they are not as agile as the used to be, and has to park at the back of the car park in all weathers. Yet some spritely young mum can hop out straight into the store.

Have the parent and child spaces by all means, but put them at the back of the carpark and give the older people the store side spaces. If they did that we would see how important the spaces are, my bet is they wouldnâ€™t be used


I think I should lead a mass pensioner revolt and get the British grey army to park in all the parent and toddler spaces at Morrisionâ€™s, Tesco and Asda 



I'm glad I got that off my chest; again


----------



## DaveM (Jun 18, 2012)

Shaunmg said:



We are now on the subject of my pet rant and rave. 

St.Helens where I reside, has the largest number of disabled people per capita in the entire country. I donâ€™t really know this to be a fact, itâ€™s just my assumption judging by the number of disabled bays at our local Morrisons. I also didnâ€™t know it was compulsory for the disabled to use their mobility allowance to buy 4x4 Chelsea tractors. It seems most of the cars parked in those bays of the type you need a ladder to get into them. 

As for parent and child spaces what the heck are they all about? We never had them when mine were little. Now as a grandparent, I can see thinking behind wider spaces for pushchair access. But I am not disabled, I am perfectly capable of pushing my grandchild in the seat provided in the trolley, or a pushchair from anywhere in the car park quite safely. So why are these spaces in prime spots next to the store, whilst some poor pensioner who may not have a blue badge yet

needs space, as they are not as agile as the used to be, and has to park at the back of the car park in all weathers. Yet some spritely young mum can hop out straight into the store.

Have the parent and child spaces by all means, but put them at the back of the carpark and give the older people the store side spaces. If they did that we would see how important the spaces are, my bet is they wouldnâ€™t be used


I think I should lead a mass pensioner revolt and get the British grey army to park in all the parent and toddler spaces at Morrisionâ€™s, Tesco and Asda 



I'm glad I got that off my chest; again 

Click to expand...

I'm with you brother Viva la "silver haired" revolution.

We need are own "TRADE UNION" as well.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 18, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			Guess what pisses me off?

People who sit in their cars in parent and child bays....clearly there's two of you and a kid, one ith shopping, one with enough skill to put a kid in a car seat. Get the **** out of the parent and kids bay for the lone parent or couple BOTH shopping.

Fattys in disabled spaces is one thing, but people sat in cars in kids bays...ridiculous. Should be shot, in front of their families with trade unionists!
		
Click to expand...

In a word. Starts in W and ends in R. If thats not to hard for you to work out.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2012)

Funny world isn't it?

A mother with 2 perfectly fit 8 year old kids have their own parking spaces near the entrance

Someone with a blue badge can park nearest to the doors even though they can walk perfectly well

I had a new hip at Christmas and was walking with a stick and was expected to park 300 yards away and the last time this subject was aired on here some prominent member said that he would deliberately hit a car (in his view) wrongly parked, with his trolley!

Oh what a funny world!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2012)

I take my mum, who has a disbled badge, shopping and often struggle to find a disabled spot to park in, as I am with my mum am I entitled to park in a parent and child space?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2012)

louise_a said:



			I take my mum, who has a disbled badge, shopping and often struggle to find a disabled spot to park in, as I am with my mum am I entitled to park in a parent and child space?
		
Click to expand...


You are legally entitled to park where you like. In a private car park (not council run) the signs and road markings mean diddley squat legally. Any fines are also utterley un-enforceable as well. I still think good manners mean that you leave reserved spaces when you can for anyone more in need.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 18, 2012)

DaveM said:



			In a word. Starts in W and ends in R. If thats not to hard for you to work out.
		
Click to expand...

Warrior?


----------



## munro007 (Jun 18, 2012)

chrisd said:



			You are legally entitled to park where you like. In a private car park (not council run) the signs and road markings mean diddley squat legally. Any fines are also utterley un-enforceable as well. I still think good manners mean that you leave reserved spaces when you can for anyone more in need.
		
Click to expand...

Not in Asda, if you park in the blue badge bays, and you are not showing a blue badge, you will get a ticket from a private parking company.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Not in Asda, if you park in the blue badge bays, and you are not showing a blue badge, you will get a ticket from a private parking company.
		
Click to expand...



And you dont have to pay it!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 18, 2012)

Piece said:



			in a parents and kids bay
		
Click to expand...

I hope you had a kid in the car 

I agree. I cannot stand cash point cripples.


----------



## shewy (Jun 18, 2012)

As far as I am aware it's parent and taddler so an 8 year old does not count, to get my 3 year old in and out of the car most spaces are pretty tight,probably due to peaople being incapable of parking in the middle of the space.
My 2 observations are this, there are way too many disables spaces in the supermarket spaces,I mean how many truly diabled people do you see shopping who really need it? Blue badges are given out way to easily.
Secondly there is a chronic shortage of parent and toddler spaces,most supermarkets are full of these types and there are maybe 6 spaces allocated.

It does remind me of an incident I had in Asda,Basically this woman cut in front of me and nicked the parent and toddler space, so me and the nipper parked in another non parent and toddler space,this 50 year old woman gets out her car and I say to her,you know that space is really for parents and children,her reply was I have children!! pmsl!! I said not with you you silly old moo. She was not best pleased,did make me chuckle all day though at how thick some people are.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 18, 2012)

Interesting thread.

Hadn't really thought about it until my dad had medical problems about 10 years ago.

When you need a disabled space and they are taken up by people who want the convenience it is very annoying.

There isn't a need for them all to be at the door though.  My dads in a wheelchair so we could park anywhere but the extra space is essential.

If I hadn't experienced the need for them I would probably be ambivalent aswell.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 18, 2012)

You will also find an awful lot of the "blue badges" are bent. There is a big black market in this type of thing. Plus they are very easy to get hold of.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 18, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Warrior?
		
Click to expand...

LOL I was thinking "whinger"


----------



## chris661 (Jun 18, 2012)

DaveM said:



			You will also find an awful lot of the "blue badges" are bent. There is a big black market in this type of thing. Plus they are very easy to get hold of.
		
Click to expand...

Thats supposed to change with the introduction of the new ones (holograms and scanned photos etc)



DaveM said:



			LOL I was thinking "whinger"
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 18, 2012)

How many disabled drivers do the supermarkets expect at any one time  my local ASDA has 32 all outside the front door,as for parent and child i go with my son i am 53 and he is 24 no one has ever said it was an age related thing.


----------



## shewy (Jun 18, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			How many disabled drivers do the supermarkets expect at any one time  my local ASDA has 32 all outside the front door,as for parent and child i go with my son i am 53 and he is 24 no one has ever said it was an age related thing.
		
Click to expand...

a 24 year old toddler lol!


----------



## Basher (Jun 18, 2012)

The vast majority of the Parent & Toddler bays and disabled bays are taken up by lazy arsed taxi drivers round here. If not them it's usually some tosser driving a pimped up Honda Civic and rolling deep with the seat back so he can hardly see over the dashboard.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 18, 2012)

Blade
My 20 stone comment is based on my observations of the people who misuse these spaces. Most are women.
Very seldom do you see a slim person misuse spaces, when they do they are usually young men.

With two g'kids distance from the entrance is not an issue, getting them out of the car without re-shaping the neighbours car doors is.
With an elderly mother [without a blue badge as she is too proud] distance from the entrance and space to exit the car are both important.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 18, 2012)

The worst are those "powered by fairydust" cars


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2012)

CliveW said:



			So you are a Doctor? You can tell at a glance if someone has a heart problem or any other disease that is disabling, but has no outward signs?
		
Click to expand...

Are you taking the mick? For example, judging by the way a young man and his young girlfriend ran out of their X5 4x4 smoking fags and purchasing more fags in Sainsbury's tells me that the chances of being disabled are tiny.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2012)

I like wide bays. It means I can get out of my car.

Why if I park in the space furthest from the store, with 200 empty spaces all around me, does some idiot park next to me so flipping close I can't get the door open?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I like wide bays. It means I can get out of my car.

Why if I park in the space furthest from the store, with 200 empty spaces all around me, does some idiot park next to me so flipping close I can't get the door open?
		
Click to expand...

Just park in the middle of two bays. Plenty of room then. If anyone says anything. Tell them you are rubbish at parking and it would be safer if they did not park next to you.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Just park in the middle of two bays. Plenty of room then. If anyone says anything. Tell them you are rubbish at parking and it would be safer if they did not park next to you.

Click to expand...


.......... or that, when you arrived, the car next to you was across two bays leaving you no alternative but to park that way!


----------



## Philm (Jun 19, 2012)

DaveM said:



			In a word. Starts in W and ends in R. If thats not to hard for you to work out.
		
Click to expand...

winner?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2012)

Stupid thing at some of our car parks is that the some of the Disabled bays are actually further away from the store than ordinary bays.........


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jun 19, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Just park in the middle of two bays. Plenty of room then. If anyone says anything. Tell them you are rubbish at parking and it would be safer if they did not park next to you.

Click to expand...

Parking across two bays is a female perogative only.  If you want to park like that, then play from the red tees.


----------



## Philm (Jun 19, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Stupid thing at some of our car parks is that the some of the Disabled bays are actually further away from the store than ordinary bays.........
		
Click to expand...

thats maybe for the likes of wheel chair users etc where space is needed but proximity not so. it also saves people taking these spaces just for their proximity.

Phil


----------



## Region3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Parking across two bays is a female perogative only.  If you want to park like that, then play from the red tees.
		
Click to expand...

You're not trying to tell me that only women drive BMW's and Audi's are you?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 19, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Just park in the middle of two bays. Plenty of room then. If anyone says anything. Tell them you are rubbish at parking and it would be safer if they did not park next to you.

Click to expand...

Someone at Bluewater does that.

Guess what car it is?

Aston Martin DB7!


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 19, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Someone at Bluewater does that.

Guess what car it is?

Aston Martin DB7! 

Click to expand...

If I could afford one I'd employ a huge gorilla like bouncer to stand next to it wherever I parked!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 19, 2012)

There is just so much wrong with this thread it is staggering. 

How about a few radical suggestions........

20 stone disabled people.....park on the far side of the carpark and walk.....the exercise will do you good.

Parking in a parent/child bay and waiting in the car with your child.....what is that all about? Please explain to me why a perfectly able bodied parent can't leave their spouse and child in a normal space and walk to the entrance like any other person.

Abusing the privilege of a disabled parking badge....I'd take it off the offender altogether. So many people have them for their parents or whatever but use them when they are on their own. Show a bit of respect for both your parents and the general public. Having that badge is a privilege, don't abuse it!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 19, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Parking in a parent/child bay and waiting in the car with your child.....what is that all about? Please explain to me why a perfectly able bodied parent can't leave their spouse and child in a normal space and walk to the entrance like any other person.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have small children?


----------



## RGDave (Jun 19, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I like wide bays. It means I can get out of my car.

Why if I park in the space furthest from the store, with 200 empty spaces all around me, does some idiot park next to me so flipping close I can't get the door open?
		
Click to expand...

Ahh. Now you're talking like the driving range syndrome.

16 bays (all empty), I go in 1 or 2 from the end, and sooner or later someone moves in next door.

Baaaaa.

(Sheep behaviour)


----------



## RGDave (Jun 19, 2012)

We have an epidemic around here of "create-your-own-space" drivers.

Now, I'm all for creativity, but "imagining" there is actually a space between all the disabled bays and the zebra crossing into xxxx supermarket and leaving the boy-racered Astra on the bricked section is taking things a bit far.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 19, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Ahh. Now you're talking like the driving range syndrome.

16 bays (all empty), I go in 1 or 2 from the end, and sooner or later someone moves in next door.

Baaaaa.

(Sheep behaviour)
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they want to admire your silky smooth, Rory-like swing up close.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 19, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Do you have small children?
		
Click to expand...

Not any more. And 20 odd years ago when I did there was no such thing as parent/child spaces.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 19, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Maybe they want to admire your silky smooth, Rory-like swing up close..... 

Click to expand...

So silky they must want to get a bit of my tempo..... 

t.b.h. I think it's 'cause I normally have a gadget or swing aid on the go.....they feel sorry for me and think I'll take pity on their even worse swings.....


----------



## Lawrence22 (Jun 20, 2012)

I've only ever once parked in a disabled space. About 10 years ago my grandmother who was 85 at the time and used a zimmer to get around with asked me to take her to the local Tescos, now I don't have a disabled badge but I parked in a disabled bay for the sake of my grandmother who obviously had mobility problems. Some bloomin jobsworth came over and started to lecture me for using the space when I had no badge on the car and even when I pointed out the reason he still insisted I move the car. I refused but explained the situation to customer services when I entered the store. They at least were more than understanding and there was no sign of jobsworth when we returned to the car. Surely he could have used a bit of common sense.


----------



## cm_qs (Jun 20, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Not any more. And 20 odd years ago when I did there was no such thing as parent/child spaces.
		
Click to expand...

20 years ago there wasn't a law which made you strap your kids into  appropriate child seats. 

Bundling five kids into the back of my Dad's Cortina  with no seat belts was, i'll grant you, perfectly easy  in a normal width car parking space.

Strapping three kids into the back of  a people carrier or , in my case,  a gigantic 4X4, (because these are the only type of cars where it's physically possible to fit 3 child seats across the back seat) requires both rear doors to be opened almost fully and, even then  you need to climb in like  a bloody contortionist  to make sure that the middle one is properly secured.  In a standard width space??? No danger.

Also, over the last 20 years cars have gradually  become wider as people demand more and more interior space (a modern mondeo is almost 10 inches wider than a 70's cortina)  whilst car parking spaces have become narrower as supermarkets etc try to maximise capacity in their stores by reducing the car park area whilst retaining the same number of spaces.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 20, 2012)

cm_qs said:



			20 years ago there wasn't a law which made you strap your kids into appropriate child seats. 

Bundling five kids into the back of my Dad's Cortina with no seat belts was, i'll grant you, perfectly easy in a normal width car parking space.

Strapping three kids into the back of a people carrier or , in my case, a gigantic 4X4, (because these are the only type of cars where it's physically possible to fit 3 child seats across the back seat) requires both rear doors to be opened almost fully and, even then you need to climb in like a bloody contortionist to make sure that the middle one is properly secured. In a standard width space??? No danger.

Also, over the last 20 years cars have gradually become wider as people demand more and more interior space (a modern mondeo is almost 10 inches wider than a 70's cortina) whilst car parking spaces have become narrower as supermarkets etc try to maximise capacity in their stores by reducing the car park area whilst retaining the same number of spaces.
		
Click to expand...

The issue isn't anything to do with the width of parking spaces, it is to do with people showing a lack of consideration for others. Parking in disabled bays, parking in parent/child bays....just a general attitude of " I'm alright Jack"  It is endemic in this country, if people showed a bit more basic consideration for those around them, the country would be a much nicer place to live in.


----------



## znuffzz (Jun 21, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			I don't get this?

so you arrive with a child in a car seat but because one of you takes the child in with you, you think the car shouldnt be allowed to stay there?

You do realise these bays are larger as you have to have a wide open door to get the child/baby in its seat properly, the 'normal' bays are far too narrow to do this.
		
Click to expand...

well yes exactly, hence if the child is nto leaving the vehicle then imo you sacrifice the right to park in the mums and kids bays in respect of someone who DOES need to have additional width...

am speaking as a proud new dad btw...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2012)

With specific bays for certain shoppers, I've never understood why there arn't marked bays for " older people who struggle"  " people in a real hurry" " taking one thing back for a refund" "for those who can't reverse" " golfers who use electric trolleys"

The fact is that signs and bays in a supermarket have no legal bearing whatsoever, they can't issue parking tickets that are enforceable and the whole "reserved parking" thing is just really a goodwill issue. Given that, I would generally only take a reserved space if it was bucketing with rain and there were plenty free or when I was recovering from an operation.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't like to see people abuse the marked bays and I often have a word if I see people do it.  

One memorable time at our local Waitrose, the consultant that delivered my two children by Caesarean parked his X5 in a disabled bay, just as the kids and I were walking past.   As he jogged towards the entrance, I stopped him and pleasantly reminded him that the two kids were brought into this world by his careful hands.  I then explained that the three of us now had no respect for him whatsoever as he had parked in a disabled space.

My son (aged 7 at the time) said he should move his car.  He replied and said he was only go to be 10 minutes. I said you either move it or I take a picture and send it with an explanation to the local paper and the NHS Trust he worked for.

He moved it. 

A related footnote though is my suspicion that over half of those with disabled badges do not need them at all and I am looking forward to the government fulfilling their promise and taking them off people that don't have a genuine need.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 21, 2012)

Snelly said:



			One memorable time at our local Waitrose, the consultant that delivered my two children by Caesarean parked his X5 in a disabled bay, just as the kids and I were walking past.   As he jogged towards the entrance, I stopped him and pleasantly reminded him that the two kids were brought into this world by his careful hands.  I then explained that the three of us now had no respect for him whatsoever as he had parked in a disabled space.

My son (aged 7 at the time) said he should move his car.  He replied and said he was only go to be 10 minutes. I said you either move it or I take a picture and send it with an explanation to the local paper and the NHS Trust he worked for.

He moved it.
		
Click to expand...

oh dear! I'd hate to see the way you treat someone you disliked:mmm:


----------

